

Missing XCode UI Elements - inside_world

Hello, I&#x27;m learning Swift in my spare time. Still pretty new at it (so forgive my ignorance in advance). Anyhow, I&#x27;m trying to build a library of custom UI controls in Swift. I know there are open-source projects out there but I&#x27;m trying to build something from scratch myself.<p>For example, I&#x27;ve used Visual Studio in the past and I wish there were Checkboxes, perhaps Dropboxes, ViewBoxes (which automatically resizes the content inside of them), Charts, etc.<p>What about you? Are there specific controls that you wish were available in XCode? Or cool ones you wish existed?<p>Your help would be very helpful in getting me started. Thanks :)
======
goondabba
Charts might be something neat to have! But like you said, there are probably
some good projects on github for that.

As for the other elements, there's a reason those are "missing". iOS already
has UI elements that serve those purposes. Instead of checkboxes we have
UISwitches. Instead of dropboxes, we have Action Sheets. For a good example,
go to the Settings app on an iPhone and look through the settings; it's all
form entry, but you won't find a checkbox or dropbox.

This is a conversation I've had with product managers and designers many
times, and is part of the transition for people who are used to
designing/developing for other platforms. For your app to look and feel like a
native iOS app that users will intuitively interact with, it's best to stick
to the system controls available. Or if you're making custom UIControls, to
stick to the general behavior of the UIControl you're replacing. A checkbox on
iOS would look fairly out of place.

~~~
inside_world
Thanks you for your reply. It makes sense what you said. Although, I just want
to clarify that I'm not only talking about visual elements. There's also UI
elements for the purpose of presenting the data in different ways -- for
example, Collection Views vs Table Views. Again, checkboxes and dropboxes were
just arbitrary examples.

My goal is to try to fill avoid while continuing to learn Swift programming
with a fun project. Thanks.

